

Research on Azure WebSite security: Process Execution and Folder Browsing - Terretta
http://blog.diniscruz.com/2013/07/research-on-azure-website-security.html

======
count
AzureWebsites, as contrasted to Azure VM's, are not VM-seperated, but just
process separated apparently?

So this is like having a shared web host at any other web hosting company?

